# Tout le système est planté HS, il y a un bug, la cause est inconnue



## Corsicum

Tout le système est planté, HS, il y a un bug, la cause est inconnue
Contexte : Par exemple un système informatique de réservation de places d’avion ou autre
Parlé : _Tout le système informatique *est planté, HS, il y a un bug,* la cause est inconnue pour l’instant _
Ecrit : _Tout le système informatique est *hors service*, il y a in *incident technique*, la cause *est indéterminée* pour l’instant_
Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui peut se dire ou s'écrire en italien ?


----------



## The curious

Bonjour Corsicum.
Tu peut le dire en différents façons en italien:

"Tutto il sistema informatico è in crash, fuori servizio, la causa è, per il momento, sconosciuta."

"Tutto il sistema informatico si è piantato, è fuori servizio, la causa non è conosciuta per il momento."

"Tutti i sistemi sono bloccati, sono fuori servizio, non è possibile determinare la causa per il momento."

"Tutti i sistemi informatici sono fuori uso, fuori servizio, non è possibile determinarne la causa per il momento."

J'espere que ça t'aide


----------



## Corsicum

Merci beaucoup, parfait. Sutout _:… fuori uso , è fuori servizio, piantato_,


----------



## brian

Forse anche _tutto il sistema è *guasto*._


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> Forse anche _tutto il sistema è *guasto*._



Penso di no... "guasto" è un termine molto generico della lingua comune, non è un termine che si usa nel gergo professionale dei computer (mentre crashato/piantato/fuori servizio sì).


----------



## brian

Dici che dipende dal registro anziché dalla parola (cioè la cosa fuori servizio)? O tutti e due? Io non lo saprei... la parola "guasto" l'ho vista solo qualche volta, tipo sulle macchinette per i biglietti oppure sui distributori automatici. Quindi non mi sorprenderebbe sapere che riguardo ai computer non si usa.


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> Dici che dipende dal registro anziché dalla parola (cioè la cosa fuori servizio)? O tutti e due? Io non lo saprei... la parola "guasto" l'ho vista solo qualche volta, tipo sulle macchinette per i biglietti oppure sui distributori automatici. Quindi non mi sorprenderebbe sapere che riguardo ai computer non si usa.



Mah, l'unico caso in cui suonerebbe "naturale" è se qualcuno mette un foglietto appiccicato al monitor di un computer con scritto "guasto" (proprio come sulle macchinette automatiche!  ).

Ma in un "messaggio di servizio" non lo userebbero mai - darebbe un'impressione molto brutta e poco professionale.


----------

